# Sharp pain in left ovary area. Ovarian cyst??



## mrphyemma

I feel a bit silly posting this but felt a bit achey around my left ovary area so when laying down on the bed I pressed the area gently with my fingers and got really sharp pains which almost took my breath away. Is this normal? I tried the same on the right hand side and it didn't feel like this. I may be jumping the gun but I'm wondering if I have an ovarian cyst which might explain why I haven't managed to conceive yet??


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, I get this with pcos, only in my left ovary, according to my consultant this can be one of the symptoms, its not all the time but when its playing up it hurts! They sent me for ultrasound and basically just confirmed that it was pcos causing the pains..

if you are worried or it does not go away then go and see your Dr

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for the reply kiki09. I hadn't thought of pcos as I don't really have any of the other symptoms but it might be worth getting checked out. xx


----------



## baybeehopes

hi, how long is ur cycle? I get pains only ever on one side at a time, an it is ovulating pains, i get it a few days b4 i ov, wen i ov, an a few days after...sumtimes they r so bad, i cant even walk my dog as i am in pain. I had an u/s an i dont hav any cysts...i even got sent to the hsptl as my dr thought my appendics burst,, i suggest you tell ur dr and they will advice you and put ur mind at rest. Good luck x


----------



## mrphyemma

I have very regular cycles of 30/31 days. I usually ovulate around Cd17 so that would be 8 days away so seems early for ovulation pain. I'm going to have a prod every day for a while and see if it comes and goes or is always there then see my gp.

Thanks for your help x


----------



## mrphyemma

CD12 and still got sharp pains when pressing. Waiting to see if it still hurts after ovulation which is usually around cd17 for me.


----------



## mrphyemma

CD28 and 13dpo Have been prodding every couple of days and it is still the same sharp pain. Might mention it to gp after Christmas to get it checked out.


----------



## Dilek

Dont want to scare you but it could be a cyst. Have it checked up hun.


----------



## Appa17

I agree with Dilek. 
It could just be a cyst. I had one on my right ovary and spotted for 2 weeks because it ruptured and then drained. And it hurt when I pressed on my right side as well. 
All of this right after I found out I was pregnant. My ultrasound showed it was a corpus luteum cyst. Luckily it was the only one I had. 
I don't think its much to worry about.


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm having a scan on Thursday morning as I have had two consecutive cycles with low progesterone levels which hint that I may not be ovulating so hopefully the scan will pick up on any cysts or anything that might be there.


----------

